# Pressure vessel design-تصميم اوعية الضغط



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (11 أغسطس 2009)

SEE ATTACHED LINK

http://rapidlibrary.com/index.php?q=pressure+vessel+COURSE&filetype=0


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (11 أغسطس 2009)

thnxx sp much


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## benmufti (6 ديسمبر 2009)

منور جدا على هذا العطاء:56:


----------



## أحمد دعبس (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## tifaonline (26 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور يا أخى - بارك الله لك*​


----------



## hala781 (31 مايو 2011)

برنامج تشغيل الملف لا يعمل .ألا يوجد رابط آخر بهذا الموضوع؟؟


----------

